# [SOLVED] PCI System Error...



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

My son has a Gateway MT 6841 laptop with Windows Vista. He told me today that he could not boot up. When I checked the laptop, here is what I got. I power up, the initialize screen starts up with the choice for F2 or F10, then get a black screen with the following message...

PCI System Error on Bus/Device/Function 0200h.

I don't know where to begin. I tried resetting the BIOS through F2, removed and reseated the hard drive, unplugged and removed battery, pressed on button for 15 seconds, plugged in, and no help on anything.

Can someone please guide me as to what steps to take. 

Thanks in advance for any guidance,

Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

I would remove the hard drive and try and boot the laptop. See how far you get in the boot process or if you get a message like *No Boot Device*. I wouldn't rule out malware either.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Ok, I unplugged, removed the battery, and then removed the hard drive. Put the battery back on and turned the computer on. Get the following message on black screen:

Yukon PXE V5.0.4.3 (20060307)
(copyright notice)
Pre-boot eXecution Environment PXE v 2.1
(copyright notice)
PXE-E61: media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM
Operating System not found

What next?

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

OK, that error message is ok (it's because you don't have a boot device). Do you have the ability to take this hard drive and install it as a 2nd/slave drive in another desktop computer?


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*



> Do you have the ability to take this hard drive and install it as a 2nd/slave drive in another desktop computer?


.

This is a laptop, not a desktop. But let me give you an update. At first I was unable to find everything that came with the laptop but located it about an hour a go. So I put the hard drive back in, put the system operating disc in that came with the computer, and booted from the CD drive. The installation screen came up and I chose repair this computer. First I ran the repair startup problems. It said it detected no problems. Next, I chose system restore. It did find an operating system and restore points. The last one was 6/6/2011, so I chose that and it restored without any problems. Then I rebooted. Same error. I also chose command prompt, selected C:, and did a dir and all files seem to be there, so I am pretty certain the drive is fine. Last, I tried to run the memory diagnostic test. It said it would reboot and test memory. When it rebooted, got the same "Press any key to boot from CD/DVD... I did not press anything and after 5 dots appeared the computer just stayed there.

2 questions. First is, what can I check next. Second, if in fact it is a hardware issue but the hard drive is fine, can this hard drive be put into a new laptop and then be good to go?

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Hi Doc, I know the computer is a laptop. I was asking if you had the ability to take the laptop hard drive and install it in a desktop computer (as a secondary drive), because I think your problem may be virus related and I'm looking for a way around a few things.

Go into Setup, make sure the hard drive is listed right after the cd rom in the Boot Order. Remove cd and try and boot up again.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

If I understand correctly, I believe I already did this. When I found the disc from Gateway, I went to the bios and changed the order to CD first, HDD second. Then rebooted with the system disc in the drive, and pressed a key when asked to boot from CD. Then did the tests described above. Then I removed the CD from the drive and rebooted (I think this is what you are asking). Came up with same black screen and PCI error. 

I don't have the ability (currently) to hook the laptop harddrive to my desktop, but can find the appropriate cables, etc if need be. But I have a question. If I can get to a dos prompt with the system disk, is there a program that could be run from the dos prompt and a CD in the drive to check for a virus? If not, could you give guidance on what I need to do (or buy) to hook the harddrive to my desktop.

Thanks
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, you understood correctly. You can boot up to a cd ok, verified your files are on the hard drive, but can't boot to the hard drive.

One option is to get a SATA to USB cable like this  and plug it into another computer to read the problem hard drive. The forum has some rules about virus removal help and only trained security analysts are allowed to give virus removal instructions. What I'm trying to do is get you to a point where you'll be able to get help from the virus team, without sending them nuts figuring out how to access the drive.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Ok, this is cheap enough to do. I will go ahead an order it. Do you want to give me the next steps now, or wait for it to arrive. And just curious, what makes you so sure it is a virus vs a hardware problem?

thanks again,
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, can you give me the model of the hard drive? Either by looking at the label or when it's connected and you go into setup it will display the model #. I'll get you links to a few utilities and see if you can run them from a CD on the laptop. I'm not certain it's virus related. But having you scan the drive for viruses or a damaged drive is where I would start. And it doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

It's a Western Digital Drive, WD Scorpio, WD1600BEVS.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Ok, here's some toys for you to download and play with.

The first is a hard drive diagnostic utility. Download the .ISO file on the page, burn it to a cd, then boot to it. Follow the Western Digital instructions to run an Extended Test. This will examine your hard drive for errors. Make sure to view, print or save the log file to see what it found. Report back.

Since you can't boot this drive at all. I got permission to help you a bit with a virus scan. Download the 2nd link (the ISO file) for the Rescue CD and burn it to a disc. Boot to it, choose option 1 and hit enter. Once the program loads, click the configuration tab and select *Log Malware Detections Only*. Go back to the Virus Scanner tab and click Start. This will scan your system w/o making any changes or removing anything. Report back.

Take your pick on which you want to start first. If you need software to burn an ISO image file, download Image Burn

But wait, there's more! If you don't already have a backup of any personal files on the drive, you can download another CD image file which will let you boot up and read the files on your hard drive. This will allow you to copy documents from the hard drive to something else like a USB flash drive. It's a good idea since we don't know if your drive is damaged, a virus problem or a motherboard/hardware error. This should keep you busy for a while :laugh:


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Here are the results. First, could not run the WD utility, it kept coming up saying it could not find a file in A: and asking to put disk in floppy drive (which there is none) and I could not find out how to have it look on the CD drive. So I went to the Avira disk next. It found 25 detections. As per your instructions, I ran it in log only. I am attaching the log file. Can I now go and run it again to have it repair or remove the infections. I will wait for your reply.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, gimme a few and I'll post back. You are infected with a serious Rootkit, backdoor trojans, etc. Disconnect that machine from the internet if it uses an ethernet cable.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Thanks for the help. It is wireless internet, and no connection right now. I'll wait to hear.

Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, if there are any files on the the laptop that you'd like to save, I would do that first. The very last link I posted is for a version of Linux that you can run off a cd. Once you boot to it, you can browse the infected hard drive and copy any files from it to a flash drive. The cd may also come in handy if Windows doesn't load after the virus removal.

The rootkit you have can alter a file that Windows needs to start up. If you remove the virus now, when you start Windows, you will probably get stuck at a blue screen. So there may be another repair phase left to this...


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Thanks, I will work on getting any files off the laptop. I will wait to hear what to do next as to the other repair phase...


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, I'll probably post back tomorrow. You can subscribe to this thread under Thread Tools at the top of this page, if you're not already. I'm waiting to hear back from someone before I have you do anything else.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, after you backup your documents you can run the Avira cd and let it remove the viruses. There is still some follow up repair needed after that so let me know how you make out.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Thanks, I figured out how to set the network up and use pnethood. The laptop has two drives listed, the C: drive and the D: drive (Recovery). So I just created a folder on my second D: drive on my desktop and am in the process of just copying the entire C: and D: drives to my desktop. I guess I will also export the registry and save a copy to my desktop as well (just in case). If you think there is any other precaution to take, let me know. Otherwise as soon as everything is copied, I will run Avira with the remove option and go from there.

Thanks again,
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, I would recommend against all of that. You're copying infected files to a clean computer. I would copy the My Documents folder from the laptop and any other data or personal files you need to save. But, not the other Windows or program files.

There are still several steps left to clearing this up. I'm just trying to get you to a point where the security analysts can help you run more thorough detection tools. The laptop should have no access to the internet and I'd recommend you change all passwords for everything, online accounts, etc. once you're cleaned up. One of the viruses attempts to steal passwords and personal info.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Ok, here is the status and a question. First, it was in the process of copying everything except the windows directory. Norton did catch alot of files before it copied them, so I think most if not all of the affected files are gone in the backup, but I will run a scan to make sure after this is done. Anyway, for Avira, the options are Remove suspicious files or Repair infected files with 2 sub checkboxes of rename or remove. When I click remove it gives a warning saying advised not to delete files because during runtime you have no influence over what is deleted from the data medium. Just want to make sure I should select Remove suspicious files before I click Start scanner.

Thanks
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Select Repair infected files and the sub option of Rename. Save the log file when finished.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Ok, here is the scan log. I still have Avira up. I did not want to exit and reboot until you say what to do next.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

OK, that's fine for now. Exit and reboot, remove the Avira cd and try to start Windows normally. If you get a black screen or blue screen with messages, write them down and let me know what they are. If you get a blue screen that flashes by and restarts, keep tapping the F8 key when the computer restarts and select the option "Disable Automatic Restart on Error"


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Same error, black screen with PCI System Error on Bus/Device/Function 0200h.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Put your Vista DVD in and boot up to it then select the Repair Your computer option. Click Command Prompt under Recovery Tools. At the command prompt type *bootrec /fixmbr*. Restart and try and boot from the hard drive and let me know what happens.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Progress, I ran bootrec on the X: that came up, and also changed to C: and ran it. Rebooted and now Windows memory diagnostics tool came up with Windows is checking for memory problems, might take several minutes... At least no black screen... will check back in a few when it completes...


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

After the diagnostic test it tried to reboot but got stuck on a blue screen (not BSOD, just like it was starting up just wouldn't continue). So I shut it down and just rebooted. Came up to the desktop, and the message came up system restore completed successfully and was restored to 6/8/11. So I guess everything looks like it is working fine now. Thank you so, so much!. Is there any other tests I should run? Also, I will just delete everything I backed up to my D: drive on the desktop. Should I shut down the desktop and run Avira on it as well, or would my AVAST and running a malwarebytes scan be sufficient?

Thanks again!!!!
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Doc, good to hear, but you ain't done yet :laugh:!

Now that you can at least get Windows to start, you'll have to follow up with some help from a security analyst in the virus forum. Click this link NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and read through the instructions. You'll need to download a small program or 2 which will analyze your computer more thoroughly and post some logs for the techs to look at. Then start a new thread in this section. Add "Rootkit Infection" to your thread title.

In your new post in the virus forum, you should also include a link to this thread. There are still several things that need to be cleaned up and removed, even though your laptop may appear ok to you, I would recommend following through as if it were as important as flossing :grin:. I'll add cliff notes for a virus tech so they don't have to re-read everything.

-Alureon Rootkit & Trojans detected with Avira Rescue CD on Vista laptop. Infections were renamed, but not deleted. Log file is here
-MBR Rewritten with Bootrec /FixMBR
-Old Java needs to be uninstalled & updated
-Infected temp Files & browser cache need to be cleaned out
-System Restore points need to be deleted and recreated
-Update Avast to version 6

Any questions just post back.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Thanks for all the help, sent all the info to virus team to finish the cleaning process.... Speaking of which, don't forget to floss :grin:ray::wave:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Anytime, Doc.... I'll go do that now!


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Fred,

Don't know if you were following the thread, but just wanted to let you know computer is running perfectly now. Just wanted to thank you again for the help! If you ever need my professional advice, just let me know!:laugh:

Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: PCI System Error...*

Hi Doc, you're welcome. Thanks for the follow up! Just read through your other thread and it looks like Ried did all the hard work! 

I'll keep your offer in mind.... I eat a lot of chocolate :grin:


----------

